# Homecheck needed in Vermont..



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Do we have any forum members in Vermont? Or does anyone know of a good rescue in Vermont I could contact to get a homecheck done? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll ask around with some GSRNE members. Maybe there is someone up there, or at least I can get a recommendation on a rescue.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Lisa40 (Jan 10, 2006)

Where in Vermont is the home check needed?

Lisa


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I sent you a pm...thanks!


----------



## Lisa40 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myamom,

your pm is full. The home is located about 50 miles north of me. This summer I had to make that drive a couple of times to bring my son to basketball camp. I am an approved GSD foster home if that matters. I would be happy to help if you need me. 

Lisa


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh my gosh...that is so excellent...thank you so much!!!!!! 
As this is an adoption from a very high kill shelter...the dog is on the kill list...this will probably need to happen soon. I will keep you posted as to the status of this adoption. 

Again...THANK YOU!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Doesn't GDSDAD live in Vermont? Maybe he can also give you some other contacts as well - never hurts to have as many as you can get.


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

I also live in Vermont, so if there is anything I can do.


----------

